# The F1 Challenge is on! With a twist



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

Late this summer will be the F1 challenge In N. GA, we have incorporated a new class to make the event very special. The F1 Challenge cup. There will be 5 teams of factory racers trying for the factory cup to take to the home office. No weight limits for this class along with other bending of normal rules. Already we have R/C Indycars, Schumacher/Cross, and recently Hyperdrive sending two man teams to compete, only two spots left to fill as of now. There will also be classes for the rest of us, 2wd stk, 2wd mod and, 4wd Tamiya. More info to follow. We hope this will make F1 the formula 1 of R/C.


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

*Possible class change*

OK, Here's the deal. We may change from three amature classes to two, since 2wd stk and 4wd w/19T motors are similar on the track we may run them together as a sportsman class and the mod class for both types. The Factory class will stay the same. Stay tuned as we test this further. Let us know what you think since this is turning out to be a great event for F1.


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

*Moola!*

The drivers racing in the Factory Cup will now also be racing for cash awards for the top 3 drivers. This is getting better everyday. Stay tuned for more info. Also, we have been asked about mini-z F1 and other scales. Any Takers on this before it is finalized?


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

We are happy to announce that Nikko has entered a team for the Factory Cup. we wish them good luck in the race.


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

*The Factory Cup runneth over*

We now have our fifth and final team. Tamiya has entered with TFB raceway making the call. The team drivers will be using the F201 cars against all of the 2wd's. There will be two classes for everyone else. Sportsman will be 2wd and 4wd together w/ 2wd using stock motors epic 27 tag only and 4wd w/19T epic 19 tag only. Five minute heats and main with five minute heat and 8 minute main for factory class. Race date coming soon.


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

*Battlefield Raceway*

OK people, The site for the F1 Challenge is at Battlefield Raceway in Fort Oglethorpe GA. The track is just south of Chattanooga, TN. The event date will be late August/early September. We are working on getting the new AMBrc to add more teams to the Factory cup Class. Be sure to check out battlefieldraceway.com to see the pics of the team cars as they come in. More info later. See Ya!


----------



## StanTheMan (Sep 25, 2001)

*race*

Cool,i will be there hobby shop in hand and with my nikko and tamiya f1
the location is awsome accross the street from Walmart and taco bell walking distance to a store has on site gocarts and miniture golf,big video game room
Cool place went there 2 weeks ago and it was unreal Fun ,let your kids go wild and your wife fight the other wifes at miniture golf.they run a older sytle amb so no personals yet but they still have transponders.they have a killer offroad track 
you should see it the 1/8 scales are unreal there were alot of drivers there like 30+1/8 scales 3 heats of stock and one heat of mod electric they had monster trucks and 1/10 scale nitro trucks there were alot of entrys , i of course won the a main in stock LOL there are alot of local hot shoes there but they can be beat down like a junk yard dog.I cant wait for the race. I have been hunting a f201 just for the race so if anyone has one for sale hit me with a email. I cant wait to see all the factory boy there ,i am missing a few autographs,

p.s I had a blast George nothing like beating the sponsered guys lol Sorry Chris had to say it


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

*Tires*

Well, it's obvious Stan had fun. I guess I need to come out of retirment and jump in the sportsman class for a day.  OK, if you are looking for a good supply of F1 tires for Tamiya, Duratrax, Kyosho, Corally, 10l's whatever check out tm-rc-racingcomponents.com These are great people and keep Tamiya, Duratax and Kyosho mounted tires in stock with blue and green foam but will mount whatever you choose. Tell them about the F1 Challenge when you call or e-mail them.


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Can I get an update on dates, rules, and classes offered? You had mentioned the Mini Z F-1's have you decided? Thanks in advance

Paul

[email protected]


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

*new class*

Hello! We want the mini-z's but we want make sure the entry's are there. We are also deciding on an F3000 type of class, Mabuchi 540 w/1500 batteries. The location is Fort Oglethorpe Ga and the exact date is coming soon but we know it will be late August/ early September. The classes so far is, Sportsman 2wd w/ stock motor and 4wd w/ 19T together, Mod with 2wd and 4wd together and also the Factory class for the team drivers which is already full. More to follow soon.


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

Final racedate should be set by next week. Watch formula1-rc.com and battlefieldraceway.com for details.


----------



## mxrich (Dec 27, 2004)

*It's On!*

August 27th. Watch battlefieldraceway.com for more info. New Flier shoud be up soon. Fort Oglethorpe, Ga. for the first of it's kind anywhere event. Want info now? Send me an e-mail and info will be sent asap. 3 classes plus Factory team class. This is going to be great!


----------



## Herc Driver (Oct 4, 2001)

Why mix the 4wd and 2wd? Just does not make sense to me. Race like chassis...that makes more sense.

Any Mini -z f1 class?


----------



## Klown (Aug 3, 2006)

Herc, if you would like to race Mini-Z F1 we have an RCP track in Tiftonia TN (chattanooga) we race Kyosho Mini-Z and X-Mods on it in the winter months when school is in session. If you would like more details and/or directions check out www.chattanoogarc.com


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

mxrich said:


> Well, it's obvious Stan had fun. I guess I need to come out of retirment and jump in the sportsman class for a day.  OK, if you are looking for a good supply of F1 tires for Tamiya, Duratrax, Kyosho, Corally, 10l's whatever check out tm-rc-racingcomponents.com These are great people and keep Tamiya, Duratax and Kyosho mounted tires in stock with blue and green foam but will mount whatever you choose. Tell them about the F1 Challenge when you call or e-mail them.


Good to know about that site that stocks wheels and tires. I'm running nitro shoes on my F201. While it handles well it bounces in turns. Those thicker tires look like a better choice.


----------

